# beefheart



## wheels (Apr 1, 2003)

When you buy beefheart from the store should you cook it and feed it or freeze it then feed it to the boy's?


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

no you trim all the fat you can off of it and wash it while you cut it up then put it in a bad and freeze it and when you need to feed your p's take it out the previous night to thaw.


----------



## wheels (Apr 1, 2003)

Thanks pcrose; I will do that!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

the best thing to do is pre-cut it..so when its freezes you don't have to thaw all of it..just grab a few cubes,thaw those and toss into your tank


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Yep like the others said and make sure you don't cook it first.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

never cook it...feed it raw..cooked good are not good


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Yea, when you cook it the food loses its nutritional value.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Raw to preserve nutrients...do not cook!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

You can even put it in a blender and mix with other foods, such as shrip, krill, bllod worms(dont think you'd put that in your blender and make juice after). Add water to add juice, put in ice cube containers, freeze.. later, thaw in a sandwich bag inside cup of warm water, chop it up a lil.. serve!!!


----------



## wheels (Apr 1, 2003)

thanks everyone for all the advice


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

Good luck with your feedings


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

By the way, aside from what I've posted previously. YOu can also add veggies to blend in with the meats, too!!


----------

